# .    .((
!  ,     :Frown:  

      ,      ,    ,     , .    (   ,        ).

  , ,      ,  , :

1.  ,   - .  .

2.   , , . (  ,    ,   ,      :yes:  )

3.,     .

    , ,    ,  ,      ,      ...

     ,    , ,    , ,  -  ..      ,  ,      ,  ,      .

----------


## Ramzeskg

.

        -  ,      ,       .

 2.    1,    .     ""    -  .         "",     ,  110 000 . (    - 16 779,66 .).
     :
 41  60
- 76 271,19 . -  ;
 19  60
- 13 728,81 . -     ;
 60  51
- 90 000 . -   ;
 68  "  "  19
- 13 728,81 . -        ;
 19  ""  68  "  "
- 21 774 . -     ;
 62  90  ""
- 110 000 . -      ;
 90  ""  68  "  "
- 16 779,66 . -    ;
 90  " "  41
- 76 271,19 . -    ;
 51  62
- 110 000 . -    .
 ""      -   ""   -     .         :
 68  "  "  19  ""
- 21 774 . -    .

2005.

----------


## Ramzeskg

"".  "  ", 2005, N 3



 -    .  ,    ,      ,    .

  ?

  ,  ,      ?
  ,     ,   . 17    8  2001 . N 128- "    ".  -     .
    ,     .
, ,      ,       .          28  2002 . N 637.      ,     (    30  2004 . N 401).



      ,  ,      ()  () ,     (. 181   ).
      ,       ,     (. ).

-------------------------T--------------------------------------
            ()  
+------------------------+--------------------------------------+

                        ,         

                            ,   




+------------------------+--------------------------------------+
     :             
                        -   ;       
                        -    ,    


                          ;                   
                        -            
                        ,         

                        ;                           
                        -         
                         ,            

                        ,           

+------------------------+--------------------------------------+
                      ,              

                         ,   
                         ,               

L------------------------+---------------------------------------

        ,            ,       (. 3 . 182   ).
,      -80       .     -92.  ,            .

  ?

       (    ):
- ;
-  ;
- - ;
-  .

.   
 ,          (    )    . . 200, 201   . ,   ,          .

     ,      .        .
  -  .    ,  ,  ,   ,        ,   .    ,      ,      .    ,          ,      .  ,      ,    .
   ,   ,   ,             .
   ,              (. 4 . 179.1   ). ,  ,      (),    ..       ,    .      .  ,    ,    .
          .   ,     .        .
 ,        ,       ()     .
      ,  ,           .



        . ,      ,   .       ,    .   ,   ,    ,   ,   .        .

.   
,      ,                .      ,    ,     .

       ,  ,          .
         :

---------------------------------T------------------------------
                               1 

+--------------------------------+------------------------------+
   2657 .                     
  80                                      
+--------------------------------+------------------------------+
       3629 .                     

+--------------------------------+------------------------------+
                1080 .                     
+--------------------------------+------------------------------+
    ()     2951 .                     
 ()                                   

+--------------------------------+------------------------------+
               0 . (   
                                ,     
                                    , 

                                  )        
L--------------------------------+-------------------------------

      . . 187 - 191   :

-------------------------T--------------------------------------


+------------------------+--------------------------------------+
    ()     

+------------------------+--------------------------------------+
      ()     

                        ,                
                         -       

L------------------------+---------------------------------------

   ,   ,         .
         ,           ,       (. 8 . 200   ).     ,        :
-    .     .         .            ;
-     .      .         .
,      ,     10-  ,     .



      ()         ,        ,       .       .              .
     . 197.1   . ,              -  .



         ,   .   ,        ,       .         (. 6  5/01).          (. 4 . 198   ).

 1.   2005 .   ""   -92   6 .         .    - 15 000 .  .     :
6   15 000 / = 90 000 .,
   :
90 000 . : 118%  18% = 13 728,81 .
        80  3629 .  .  ,   , :
6   3629 / = 21 774 .
      16,5 .  1 .
 ,   ,      .   ,  ,           .
  0,826 /.   6  (6000 ) :
6000  : 0,826 /.  = 7263,92 .
    :
7263,92   16,5 / = 119 854,68 .
      :
 41  60
- 76 271,19 . (90 000 - 13 728,81) -  ;
 19  60
- 13 728,81 . -     ;
 41  68  "  "
- 21 774 . -     ;
 60  51
- 90 000 . -   ;
 68  "  "  19
- 13 728,81 . -        ;
 50  90  ""
- 119 854,68 . -       ;
 90  ""  68  "  "
- 18 282,92 . (119 854,68 . : 118%  18%) -    ;
 90  " "  41
- 98 045,19 . (76 271,19 + 21 774) -       ;
 90  "/  "  99
- 3526,57 . (119 854,68 - 18 282,92 - 98 045,19) -     .



        -  ,      ,       .

 2.    1,    .     ""    -  .         "",     ,  110 000 . (    - 16 779,66 .).
     :
 41  60
- 76 271,19 . -  ;
 19  60
- 13 728,81 . -     ;
 60  51
- 90 000 . -   ;
 68  "  "  19
- 13 728,81 . -        ;
 19  ""  68  "  "
- 21 774 . -     ;
 62  90  ""
- 110 000 . -      ;
 90  ""  68  "  "
- 16 779,66 . -    ;
 90  " "  41
- 76 271,19 . -    ;
 51  62
- 110 000 . -    .
 ""      -   ""   -     .         :
 68  "  "  19  ""
- 21 774 . -    .



 ""      (. 346.27   )   ,  :
-  ;
-  ;
-      ()  () ;
-  .
,        .
   "" ,  ,  .   ,       ,     ,   . 3 . 346.12   .       ,   .

..

 "BKR--"

16.06.2005


  .

----------

*Ramzeskg*.   !!!       .   ,    ,    :Smilie:  
   ,        ,     ?

P.s.     !

----------


## Ramzeskg

.

----------

> 1.


    .


> -


   .


> .


  (    ).


> 2.   , , .


-     .      .


> 3.,     .


-12, , /, .       .

----------

**,    !

----------

**, -  2005        .  :Smilie:     .
  .

----------


## Jen

,  .
 "" . 
  ,     .  ,   ""   .

     "  "  ".

.  ,     12  . 
   " ",  . 
        -12    .

    " ".       . 
       . 
     ,      ,     ,   .        .    . 
,        ,        . 
   ,     12     ,  ,   ,   12    ( ,      ).

:
   .    .        . 
      .      .         .   -  .         ?
    ,   .

 ,       .

 !

----------

> -  .


.    -    /.     ,   , ?


> ?


 .


> ,   ,   12


   ,      /   .

----------

**,       ?

----------



----------

**, -  ?

----------



----------

?

----------

,   ?

         :               ,  ,   ,  ,       .  ,             ,         .          ,     ,                 ,

----------


## daniel83

.
  "".
        , ..      (),   ,  .  ,    N    " "   10   13000 .  ,       ,    ,   0,5   5      ,   1   1    16000 .  .       .
:
1)   
2)   
3)      
4)    
5)

----------


## KESBAL

!
  . 
  -            .   - , .  
,    ,             ?
               (  ,    ),         ?   ?      ,    ?    ?
  , ,       (  ).   ?   -. 
 , .

----------

..    daniel83 ...       ? !!!!

----------


## fresh26rus

> **, -  2005        .     .
>   .


!
 ,      !!!
  22 ""    
   26  2006 . N 134- "   
 22             " (   22  2008 .)

----------

...
      daniel83 !!!!
    ....
   -  -  .
         ...

----------


## Makushimo

.
    -))
 :     .        .
:
1.    ( /)    ( ) ?
2.            .
3.        (        )?

   6%
    15%

----------

1. 
2.      .    .
3. .

----------


## 119Omsk

,      ,    ,     , .    (   ,        ).

  , ,      ,  , :

1.  ,   - .  .

2.   , , . (  ,    ,   ,      :yes:  )

3.,     .

    , ,    ,  ,      ,      ...

     ,    , ,    , ,  -  ..      ,  ,      ,  ,      .

----------

?   .    ?          ?

----------

,  ,       ,   , ..   ?

----------

